# Phototype the person in the picture above you



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

Post a picture of a celebrity, fictional character or random person (could be yourself for all I care  ), and then the next person will guess what type the person in the picture is based on their "vibe" or appearance (just for fun, obviously), and post a new picture for the next person to type. If its a celebrity or fictional character, try not to post any obvious ones like Obama, Hitler, Conan, MJ, Harry Potter, Quentin Tarantino, Peter Griffin, etc. Choose someone that most people probably won't know about.


I'll start:


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Great idea! It's going to be fun. 

3w4 Sp/So


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

8w7 or 2w3 Sp/Sx


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

6w7 or 9w8... sp/s...x?


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

7w? - 3w4 - 8w7 Sx/Sp


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

^7w6>9w1>3w4 Sx/Sp


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

^ 2w3-7w6-8w7 Sx/So 
Let's see... which type/tritype/instincts for snake-charmers? :crazy:


----------



## Father of Dragons (May 7, 2012)

Hmm... I'd say CP 6w7-9w8-3w4, sx/sp. Hows about this babe? Heres hoping the image isnt tiny -_-;


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

6w5>3w4>8w7 Sx/Sp


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

INFP 4w5 - 7w6 - 9w8 Sx/Sp


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

9w8>4w3>7w6 Sp/Sx


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

4w3-6w7-8w9 Sp/Sx


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

So/Sx 6w7, 3w2 or 9w1. Probably her tritype in some order.


----------



## Father of Dragons (May 7, 2012)

7w8 so/sx , about to say something cynical and biting, but also funny as hell. :wink:


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

5w6 or 9w1 So/Sx


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

cudibloop said:


> So/Sx 6w7, 3w2 or 9w1. Probably her tritype in some order.


You're right, nice skills!  Except, knowing her as a character from the show, I strongly identify her as a So/Sp subtype.

4w3-7w6-9w1 Sx/So


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

8w7 - 6w5 - 4w5, social-last


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

Cp 6w7-3w2-9w8 So/Sx 

Now... DON QUIXOTE!


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

6w7 - 3w2 - 1w9 Sp/So


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

9w8-2w3-6w7 Sp/Sx


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

3w2>1w9>6w5 Sp/Sx


----------



## Xenograft (Jul 1, 2013)

7w8 sx/so?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Lazy Bear said:


> 7w8 sx/so?


hawt-wing-cute :blushed:

in all seriousness: maybe 5w6>3w4>9w1 Sp/Sx


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

2w3>7w6>9w8 So/Sx


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

1w9 - 5w4 - 3w4 Sx/Sp


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

cudibloop said:


> 1w9 - 5w4 - 3w4 Sx/Sp


2w3 or 8w9>6w7 So/Sx


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

7w6 - 4w3 - 8w7 Sx/Sp


----------



## SharkT00th (Sep 5, 2012)

7w8


----------



## Father of Dragons (May 7, 2012)

8w9-2w1-6w5 sp/so










 @_cudibloop_ That shirtless guy is one strange-looking fella. :frustrating:


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

3w4 - 1w9 - ?w? Sp/Sx


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

7w6 - 4w5 - 1w2 Sx/Sp


These two


----------



## peabrane (Nov 1, 2009)

4w3 8w7 7w8 sx/sp & 4w5 9w1 5w4 sx/so


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

9w1>6w7>2w1 Sp/Sx


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

7w8-4w3-9w1 Sp/Sx


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

6w7, 9w8, 4w3 sx


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

7w8 - 3w2 - 9w8 Sx/So


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

9w1 or 6w5>3w4 Sp/Sx


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

7w8 - 3w4 - 8w7 Sx/So


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

^9w8>2w3>7w6 So/Sx









@cudibloop
interesting, could you elaborate? (I thought I looked very 9-ish in that pic :tongue: )


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> ^9w8>2w3>7w6 So/Sx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You look like a stereotypical Se-Dom in that pic. Like one of the jocks in a highschool drama.

6w5 - 3w4 - 9w8 Sx/Sp


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

9w1-7w6-4w3 Sp/So & 7w6-2w3-9w1 Sx/So

:tongue: Type my friend:


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

9w1 - 6w7 - 3w2 So/Sx


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

6w7-3w2-9w8


----------



## Father of Dragons (May 7, 2012)

7w8-8w7-3w4 so/sx


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

9w1 - 7w6 - 3w4 Sp/Sx


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

1w9-6w5-3w4 in some order sp/so
@_Father of Dragons_

That was an excellent guess, unless you also recognize the person in the picture as Rudy Vrba who was among the few who managed to escape Auschwitz. He was most definitely a triple Id, and I have read his book "I Escaped from Auschwitz". He is overwhelmingly positive outlook and extremely pragmatic as well as resilient. 7w8 or 8w7 would be the two choices I'd have in mind for him. I lean more 7w8. So/Sx for sure. Plus, he was sexy as fuck.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

8w9>6w5>3w4 Sp/So


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

8w9 - 5w4- 4w5 Sp/Sx


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

6w7 or 7w6-3w2-9w8 so/sx


----------



## dream land fantasy (Sep 8, 2012)

Type 1w7 i guess


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

1w9 or 8w? - 6w5 - 4w3 Sx/Sp or Sp/Sx


----------



## dream land fantasy (Sep 8, 2012)

6w9 i guess


----------



## Father of Dragons (May 7, 2012)

Cosmic Orgasm said:


> 1w9-6w5-3w4 in some order sp/so
> @_Father of Dragons_
> 
> That was an excellent guess, unless you also recognize the person in the picture as Rudy Vrba who was among the few who managed to escape Auschwitz. He was most definitely a triple Id, and I have read his book "I Escaped from Auschwitz". He is overwhelmingly positive outlook and extremely pragmatic as well as resilient. 7w8 or 8w7 would be the two choices I'd have in mind for him. I lean more 7w8. So/Sx for sure. Plus, he was sexy as fuck.


He is indeed a looker; he's got an old-school type of vitality to him.  I didn't know who he was though, I honestly thought he seemed a writer or poet. That is awesome though, he must have been one hell of a guy to escape from there... that is nice to hear. I'm not sure how I knew he was triple assertive though, I think it was because of his gaze... there is absolutely no hesitation there, which is actually a really rare thing. He doesn't seem to be holding back or hiding any of himself at all...

As for the above post; I'll say 4w5 - 9w1 - 7w6 sx/sp...

How about this fine lass...


----------



## MissyMaroon (Feb 24, 2010)

3w4 7w8 1w9 sp/sx ?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

8w7>5w6>3w4 Sp/Sx


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

4w3 - 7w8 - 8w7 Sx/So


----------



## SharkT00th (Sep 5, 2012)

5w6


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

8w9 - 5w6 - 3w4 Sp/Sx


----------



## dream land fantasy (Sep 8, 2012)

Type 6w3 i guess


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

359 tritype leading with 3 (or 5) sp/so (or so/sp, sx last)


----------



## SharkT00th (Sep 5, 2012)

Sp-1w2


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

8w9-7w6-2w1 Sp/So


























Curious about thoughts on his tritype/image-fix.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

6w7>3w2>8w7 Sx/So


----------



## SharkT00th (Sep 5, 2012)

So-7?


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

3w4-6w7-1w9 Sp/Sx


----------



## Antiparticle (Jan 8, 2013)

6w5-3w4-9w1 so/sp

Here is a picture


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

6w5-8w9-3w2 Sp/Sx


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

4w5>9w1>6w5 Sp/So












SharkT00th said:


> So-7?


I typed her as 7w6 Sx/So =)


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

7w6-9w8-4w3 Sx/So


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

6w5-3w2-1w9 So/Sp


----------



## SharkT00th (Sep 5, 2012)

Sx-5, they are hard to spot.


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

6w5-3w2-1w9 Sp/Sx


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

3w4>8w7>7w6 Sp/Sx


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

8w9-5w4-3w4 Sx/Sp


----------



## SharkT00th (Sep 5, 2012)

4w5


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

7w6-2w3-9w8 Sx/So


----------



## SharkT00th (Sep 5, 2012)

7w6


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

INTJ 5w6>8w7>3w4 Sp/Sx


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

1w9-5w4-4w5 Sp/Sx


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

7w6 3w4 9w8 sx/sp


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

8w9 5w6 3w4 so/sp


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

3w2-9w1-5w6 so/sp ??

*pending*

<---
or, type the shiba inu doge.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

^it looks like @Kito, so I'm gonna say 6w7>9w8>4w5 Sp/Sx (no joke. he has a wolf cub-ish face and would totally make an expression like that :tongue: )


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

9w1-2w3-5w6 Sp/So


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

9w?>2w1>6w7 So/Sx


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

1w9-3w2-6w5 Sp/So


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

4w3>8w9>7w6 So/Sx


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

3w2-7w8-9w8 So/Sp


----------



## Xenograft (Jul 1, 2013)

Not sure if I've posted this before, but I'm curious:


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

5w6 sp/so


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

6w5>3w4>9w1 Sp/Sx











cudibloop said:


> 3w2-7w8-9w8 So/Sp


he's actually Sx as fuck (like, stalker-y Sx :laughing: )


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

8w7, 3w4, 5w6 so/sp


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

8w7, 3w4, 5w6 so/sp


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

2w3-8w9-7w6 sx/sp


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

7w6>4w5>9w8 Sx/Sp


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

7w8, 3w2, 8w9 sx/so


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

5w4-4w5-8w9 Sp/Sx


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

3w4, 6w7, 9w8 so/sx


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

3w2>7w8>8w7 Sx/So


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

7w8-2w3-9w1 So/Sx

Phototype me. :3


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

9w1, 6w7, 2w3 sp/so


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Tega1 said:


> 9w1, 6w7, 2w3 sp/so


Very interesting. Could you explain why? 

9w8-6w7-3w2 So/Sp


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

@sweet disaster 'Very interesting. Could you explain why?' 

Lol I'm not too sure. I'm trying to get good at typing peoples enneagram. You have your enneagram type underneath your screename, so I was guessing which it could be. I said 9w1 because you have that gentleness rather than wing 8. You look calm and relaxed. With 6w7 you look organised rather than scattered like a type 7. Lastly, with 2w3 you seem helpful and someone who puts their need ahead of others. Sp the environment within the picture looks organise. Probably Sp first Lol I'm a novice at enneagram. Do you know your full tri type?


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

^

Phototyping the picture I would say 

7w6, 3w2, 9w1 so/sx


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Tega1 said:


> @_sweet disaster_ 'Very interesting. Could you explain why?'
> 
> Lol I'm not too sure. I'm trying to get good at typing peoples enneagram. You have your enneagram type underneath your screename, so I was guessing which it could be. I said 9w1 because you have that gentleness rather than wing 8. You look calm and relaxed. With 6w7 you look organised rather than scattered like a type 7. Lastly, with 2w3 you seem helpful and someone who puts their need ahead of others. Sp the environment within the picture looks organise. Probably Sp first Lol I'm a novice at enneagram. Do you know your full tri type?


*Off topic: *I like to think that I do know my tritype.  I'd type myself as a 2w3 with a 6w7 head and 9w8 gut fixes. Yet, my instinctual stacking is still something I am completely not sure of.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

sweet disaster said:


> *Off topic: *I like to think that I do know my tritype.  I'd type myself as a 2w3 with a 6w7 head and 9w8 gut fixes. Yet, my instinctual stacking is still something I am completely not sure of.


Oh ok I was typed to be 9w8, 6w7, 2w3. I'm kinda confused with my instinctual stackings too. I think I'm a SX/SP. I kinda of relate to them. SX likes close friendships or a relationship. I desire that, but SX is more into sex or chemistry. I don't relate much to social. I'm not much into trends or politics. Which instinct variant do you think you are? I read one of your post you said you think your SX/SP or SO/SX. 

Wanna guess my enneagram type from my picture? (Lol being done a few times) It's a old picture from last year


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Tega1 said:


> ^
> Phototyping the picture I would say
> 7w6, 3w2, 9w1 so/sx


I'm typing this one cuz it was here first

7w6>3w2>9w1 Sx/Sp


----------



## Moya (May 22, 2012)

9w8-7w8-2w3 so/sx


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

Amenamy said:


> 9w8-7w8-2w3 so/sx


Okay I'm not too good at understanding enneagram at the moment but I'll go with 4w3 6w5 9w8 Sx/Sp or Sx/So.

I'm thinking he's young, guitar playing so maybe indie music, something to do with love maybe like Jake Bugg or Bon Iver but could be absolutely wrong haha.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

7w6 So/Sp


----------



## peabrane (Nov 1, 2009)

5w6 8w9 3w4 sx/sp


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

6w7, 1w9, 4w5 sp/so


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

3w4 fix maybe
Doing myself since you did yourself. This is still my latest picture


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

9w1, 4w5, 5w4 sp/so

How about this girl? Someone I used to know.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

9w8>2w3>7w8 So/Sx


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> 9w8>2w3>7w8 So/Sx


Yeah I was thinking she was a social subtype. I didn't think she was a 9w8 core type. Maybe that's why we got along well in the beginning because we have the same core type. Me being Sexual and her been Social must have been where the problems where. She wanted to do things with other people and I mainly just wanted to do stuff with her.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> 9w8>2w3>7w8 So/Sx


Yeah I was thinking she was a social subtype. I didn't think she was a 9w8 core type. Maybe that's why we got along well in the beginning because we have the same core type. Me being Sexual and her been Social must have been where the problems where. She wanted to do things with other people and I mainly just wanted to do stuff with her. 

At your picture 

6w7 3w4 9w8 sx/sp


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

3w4>6w5>1w9 Sp/Sx


----------

